# HELP - 4-hand piano - Suggestions for my entrance examination.



## MeJoho (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello please help me to find something great I can play with my teacher for my entrance examination to something called MGK in my country. (it's something that helps you very much to get into the music conservatory).

Last year I didn't get admitted. I got a 4. The grading is -03, 0, 2, 4, 7, 10, and 12 being the highest.

Last year I played Grieg - Norwegian Dance Op. 35 No. 3, so I would really appreciate if some of you guys could find something at the same skill level. (I have 4 months to learn and memorize).

I really like Romantic, modern when it comes to solo works, but I don't know much about 4 hand pieces.
I like Rachmaninoff, Prokofiev, Chopin, Ravel and music alike too.

I have 10 minutes to play a 4-hand with my teacher and a solo piece.
I am going to play Rachmaninoff Op. 32 No. 10 which is under 6 minutes, so the 4-hand should be less than 4 minutes long.

Thanks very much! 
It means a lot to me if you can help me.


----------



## Rachmanijohn (Jan 2, 2014)

There's quite a bit of good rep for piano 4 hands. I've enjoyed playing Dvorak Slavonic Dances, Brahms Hungarian Dances, Schubert pieces, etc....I'd take a look at Dvorak's Slavonic Dance in G minor Op. 46 No.8. It's about 4 min and not too crazy difficult. But it's fun! I'm a piano teacher and have done a lot of similar work. Let me know if you want to talk at length about this. Toi toi toi!


----------



## MeJoho (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks a lot. I checked them out, but after some search I found something all different from this.
I might have chosen Stravinsky 5 easy pieces Napoletana. Even though it's pretty short I think it's better choosing something I can play and most importantly, that I like.
I thought of this one too, but I couldn't find the score:


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

This:


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

MeJoho said:


> Thanks a lot. I checked them out, but after some search I found something all different from this.
> I might have chosen Stravinsky 5 easy pieces Napoletana. Even though it's pretty short I think it's better choosing something I can play and most importantly, that I like.
> I thought of this one too, but I couldn't find the score:


Pages 7 and 8 of this.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

A selection from Schumann's Studies for the Pedal Piano, Op. 56 might work well! Ravel transcribed it for four hands.

If you haven't played works for four hands, it's a rewarding experience and excellent practice in tempo. Being a lefty and accustomed to sitting on the left ends of tables, I prefer secondo. Plus, it usually means I can hide behind the primo, and I get control over the pedals!

Whatever you pick, best of luck to you!


----------



## MeJoho (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the sheets Mahlerian, silly me I hadn't checked the last 2 pages 

@CypressWillow very beautiful, but it's too long.

@Novelette thanks to you too.

I think I might pick the Schubert A minor D 968.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Best of luck to you, I'm sure you'll ace it. Sending good energy your way.


----------

